# HELP HELP HELP!!!!!



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

I got a black and white APBT hes 4 months old and he is alsome. I just got his ears croped and the look nice but when you get his attention the fold on to his head almost touching it just started doing this but when hes asleep there just fine its his 3rd day since he got them croped.
DO I NEED TO TAPE OR WILL THEY HARDED UP AND STAND its a pretty short crop like almost a battle but has a little 2inch peice of ear coming up PLZ SOMEONE HELP ME I DONT WANT TO MESS HIM UP!!!
AND CAN SOMEONE SHOW ME HOW TO TAPE A DOGS EARS!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I have never done it myself but I know they need to be wrapped for weeks. Whoever did the procedure should of showed you or gave after care instructions. There shoul be some info on here if you search ear crop but I would take him to vet and get them wrapped correctly or your dog might have some funny looking ears. GL


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

when the ears dry in about 3 or four days you can tape them.

How To Tape Dog Ears | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Everyone has there own favorite way to tape ears. I use this method and it works great, wait till the stitches come out before you tape because the tape on the stitches can cause problems. You want the ears to scab up a bit and when the stitches are is a perfect time to tape. Even the battle crop can start laying on top of the head and not sit straight. That is what started to happen to Siren but after a few weeks of taping they were perfect. That short of a crop will take less time to stand but be patient it could take as long as 6 weeks to stand correctly.

You have about 10 days for you can tape them because you have to wit for the stitches to come out. Then you can start taping them up and that will give you enough time to get a soft cone, I really recommend them it will make your life easier. You can call the local pets stores and vets and see if someone has them if not order it online.

I suggest also getting one of these to keep the dog from pulling his ears down, and since it is soft it will not bug him that much vs a hard cone

Collar - Vet Recovery, 8&quot - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply

Here is how I tape.
I know everyone has a different opinion but I like to make my own "sticks" for the ears. I take like 3 Q-tips and tape them together, depending on how long the ear is I may need to tape 2 sets together to make them longer. I also tape gauze on the end so they do not rub the ear raw. Then I put them all the way in the ear canal then tape them to the ear. They work great and the dogs cannot pull them out. I have used these on my last 8 dogs and it worked great! Here is a picture of that they look like.

A long crop with 2 sets of Q tips tapped together








after, 10 mo. not the best picture sorry, she's standing funny









A short crop


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

red dragon said:


> I got a black and white APBT hes 4 months old and he is alsome. I just got his ears croped and the look nice but when you get his attention the fold on to his head almost touching it just started doing this but when hes asleep there just fine its his 3rd day since he got them croped.
> DO I NEED TO TAPE OR WILL THEY HARDED UP AND STAND its a pretty short crop like almost a battle but has a little 2inch peice of ear coming up PLZ SOMEONE HELP ME I DONT WANT TO MESS HIM UP!!!
> AND CAN SOMEONE SHOW ME HOW TO TAPE A DOGS EARS!!!


I would really like to see photos of your dog with the ear crop 
sleeping
attention

so we can get a better view and help you out the way you need.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

what about just taking him to the vet will they tape them for me? so if i have to do it myself though whats the persidure like do i tape for 10 days and rest for 2 days then tape them up again or what?


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

Like this? I worried too...Taped and re-taped. Still came off. As Nalu got older it straightened out as you can see in my profile pic. Had a friend who went through the same thing. His turned out ok too.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

makana97 said:


> Like this? I worried too...Taped and re-taped. Still came off. As Nalu got older it straightened out as you can see in my profile pic. Had a friend who went through the same thing. His turned out ok too.


so you didnt tape them? the guy that croped them said thats its common and to give it about 2 weeks and they should harden up and stand and if not he will tape them but hes almost positive they will stand in 2 weeks he said that whats happening to my dogs ears is quite common! who else has had this problem and did you have to tape yours im just soo worried he is my first pit and im wanting to show him and weight pull with him im even thinking about him when at school lol im only in 8th grade
and yes what your dogs ear are doin in the pic is what mine are doing right now


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

anymore help plz


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

red dragon said:


> anymore help plz


I do not tape my dogs eats I use the following stuff



















I use 
- Mole Skin (double them) 
- Glue (5 second)

Cut to fit the ear and glue inside
All my puppies have GREAT ears

Hope it helps


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess it just depends on what you like. deb uses mole skin and I like to tape and I already posted how I would do it. What it a vet that cropped the ears? You say "guy" and it sounds like someone in their back yard did the crop.

I never leave to chance I always tape them. I would rather tape early than have funky ears for the rest of my dogs life.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I guess it just depends on what you like. deb uses mole skin and I like to tape and I already posted how I would do it. What it a vet that cropped the ears? You say "guy" and it sounds like someone in their back yard did the crop.
> 
> I never leave to chance I always tape them. I would rather tape early than have funky ears for the rest of my dogs life.


it was a APBT breeder that has a licence to crop dogs ears when should i start taping them? like how long after the stiches are out?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

red dragon

it was a APBT breeder that has a licence to crop dogs ears when should i start taping them? *What state are you in? The reason I ask b/c as many states I have lived, and I have NEVER heard of someone with a lic to crop ears. I would stated this person is practicing this illegally. In VA a lady called the "pit lady" went to prison for 10 yrs for cropping ears, called "PRACTICING VET MEDICINE W/O A LIC*

like how long after the stiches are out? *If you are going to tape the ears it should be right after they come out, but I personally do not like this due to the ear gets to start settling into how it wants to lay b/c of scar tissue.

This why I prefer MOLE SKIN b/c you can go right from the start while they are healing w/ sutures in. 
As a VET TECH I have taped ears and we have taught owners to do it and we have SEEN many cause damage to the ears b/c of being to tight, taping to early infection sets in etc.

The MOLE SKIN helps stand the ears and the ear gets to heal naturally w/o any tape covering it up.

_____

The way your dogs ears are 7 out of 10 stand on there own ... just to let you know .. seen many ears like that come into the hospital and most have just learned to control the ear and stand it up themselves.

Best of luck *


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

when is it too late to crop ears? how old?


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> red dragon
> 
> it was a APBT breeder that has a licence to crop dogs ears when should i start taping them? *What state are you in? The reason I ask b/c as many states I have lived, and I have NEVER heard of someone with a lic to crop ears. I would stated this person is practicing this illegally. In VA a lady called the "pit lady" went to prison for 10 yrs for cropping ears, called "PRACTICING VET MEDICINE W/O A LIC*
> 
> ...


thank you so much you really are a help! where do i get the mole skin at? and what kind of glue do i need to use?


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

you can get moleskin off the internet or at a pharmacy store like cvs or walgreens. they are used for sore that are irritated by touch and things rubbing against it. and they are suprisingly inexpensive


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> when is it too late to crop ears? how old?


you need to call your vets in your area and see what their cut off is. Some vets will do adults ears but the older they are the shorter you have to go.
I do all my dogs from 13-20 weeks but no older.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

what kind if glue do i need to use? what the worst thing that can go wrong while doing this?


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> you need to call your vets in your area and see what their cut off is. Some vets will do adults ears but the older they are the shorter you have to go.
> I do all my dogs from 13-20 weeks but no older.


ok cool, thank you, i was asking for future ref. and others that were wondering. i didnt think that you could crop adult ears, or more mature ears but its good to know that its possible. i really doubt that i would do this do my dog right now since he is a year now and i like his sagging ears.

you say that you can crop adults but do you reccommend this procedure? whats the worst thing that could go wrong? when you go shorter that means less ear, will this affect the shape as well?


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

*ear glue for dogs*



red dragon said:


> what kind if glue do i need to use? what the worst thing that can go wrong while doing this?


im sure you can get this glue at your local feed\mill store or you can simple google ear glue for dogs. it isnt too expensive only around 8 bucks or so. shoot i bet the shipping is more than the product.


----------

